# Surf Fishing Circle Hookset



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

What is the proper way to make sure the hook is set when using circle hooks from the beach? I am going to fish 12/0 circle hook with a small whole stingray as bait with a basic surf leader.

How long to I let the fish run? Do I just tighten down the drag and apply rod pressure or it there any pull needed to det the hook? I have only used circle hooks for snapper fishing.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

gettinspooled said:


> just tighten down the drag and apply rod pressure


 this!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

What are you fishing for? I assume sharks if you are using ray. If so, I'd go at least 16/0 or 20/0 for the circles.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Just keeping cranking as fast as you can.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Steelersfan said:


> What are you fishing for? I assume sharks if you are using ray. If so, I'd go at least 16/0 or 20/0 for the circles.


I didn't see any that size at academy. Any online location that I can get a shipment from before Friday?

I may try to swing by FTU but I may just have to go with what I have this weekend. Will the 12/0 not work at all?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

12/0 should work fine. I do not target sharks but often they find me on a 3/0. You can fish for whiting and use them as cutbait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Steelersfan said:


> I'd go at least 16/0 or 20/0 for the circles.


2X

Seapony in Winnie has plenty of them.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Just start reeling! Don't set hook!


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

REEL!!!!!


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> 2X
> 
> Seapony in Winnie has plenty of them.


Alright I might go by there if I can't make it over to FTU before.

Is there anywhere I can order or pick up a decent surf leader?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> 12/0 should work fine. I do not target sharks but often they find me on a 3/0. You can fish for whiting and use them as cutbait.


My son caught an 8'4" hammerhead on a 12/0 Mustad circle hook, perfect hookset right in the corner of the mouth just as they're designed to do. Most guys use way too big of hooks because they need them for their way too big baits. I've got plenty of leaders made with 20/0 circles and never use any of them, my favorite is 14/0 but it depends on the hook makers and the bait. Certain baits you do need larger hooks. As for setting the hook, by the time you get to the rod that hook should already be set.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Remember to rig your hook 'lightly'. If you bury the circle hook in the stingray, you will not get a good hook set.


----------

